# Contador con pulso activado por Láser



## JBGN (Abr 2, 2011)

Saludos a todos!! 
La siguiente es para una consulta me dejaron un proyecto de un contador de 0 a 99, que este fuera contando cuando se enciende un láser, ademas de esto cuando se apaga la fuente de poder de todo el circuito este debe de almacenar el ultimo valor en que quedo y cuando se vuelva a encender ser activado desde este ultimo numero. 
Ya he buscado circuitos de contadores, eso se puede decir que prácticamente esta listo, lo que tengo duda es si existe alguna receptor para láser o algo parecido, no se si me puedan ayudar con este detalle, he leído por ahí que los fototransistores funcionan pero la verdad estoy dudoso de esta parte. 
Espero sus respuestas. 
De antemano les agradezco sus respuestas!!!!


----------



## JBGN (Abr 5, 2011)

Mi diseño del contador es practicamente muy parecido a esta imagen que puse, nada mas que cuando le activo el laser es sumamente dificil que cuenta de una manera correcta, mi receptor es un fototransistor. No se la manera de corregir ese detalle !!! No se si alguien me puede ayudar!!!! 
Espero al respuesta pronto !!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 5, 2011)

no veo la parte del receptor... pero me imagino que el problema puede ser que la señal de luz que llega no es estable, si es asi lo puedes arreglar poniendo un monoestable redisparable con un 555 entre el laser y el contador....


----------



## JBGN (Abr 6, 2011)

Mmmm se me olvido poner esa parte, disculpas del caso.
Lo que haría entonces es poner el monoestable, que este seria activado por el láser y el monoestable me activaría la cuenta verdad???? 
Gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 6, 2011)

Lo malo de los fototransistores es el problema de la luz ambiente, que puede causar efectos extraños o indeseados.
Has pensado en los fotodiodos?


----------



## JBGN (Abr 6, 2011)

Estoy trabajando con fototransistores debido a que he hecho algunos proyectos anteriores con ellos, pero siempre como dices ha sido problematico la luz ambiente. En este caso del receptor es nada mas el fototransistor con una resistencia variable que me permite que cuando se active el laser me de 5v en la salida para asi activar el contador. Pero si usaria un fotodiodo seria igual o tengo q cambiar algo????? Gracias por e aporte !!


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola que tal...

Tengo un caso similar solo que los pulsos para mi contador debo recibirlos de un encoder incremental con emisor y receptor IR. Llevo varios días en el proyecto y armar el contador fue la parte sencilla... Coloqué un pulsador con los respectivos antirrebote y funciona de maravilla. El problema surge cuando tomo la entrada del fotodiodo... interrumpo el az de luz y voy generando los pulsos pero en vez de pasar de 1 en 1 salta de 2 en 2 o más números por pulso...
Como soy nuevo en esto, no se para donde disparar y agradecería si alguno me podría ofrecer alguna solución... Me dijeron que puede ser problema de filtros o algo similiar pero sinceramente no se...

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 6, 2011)

renzo, tu problema seguramente se dá porque el fotodiodo no entrega una señal perfectamente cuadrada. Para solucionarlo, coloca en serie con la salida del mismo dos inversores Trigger Smitch para "encuadrar" la señal.

JBGN, en el caso de utilizar un fotodiodo (no me da problemas con la luz ambiente), recuerda que éste se polariza inversamente.
Un saludo


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 7, 2011)

arrivaellobo primero que nada gracias por la respuesta... tengo el integrado 74ls14 que trae 6 inversores...  la salida del fotodiodo la conecte a una de esas entradas y por ende la salida del inversor a el clk de mi contador... ahora ni siquiera cuenta...

También coloqué la salida del fotodiodo a una entrada de la inversora, esa salida a otra entrada de inversora y luego la salida al clk... osea, FOTODIODO-->inversora-->inversora-->clk  pero sigue sin hacer nada :s...

Por favor decime en que le estoy errando..

Desde ya gracias de nuevo y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 7, 2011)

Dibuja un esquema de lo que has hecho, para verlo todo más claro ;-)
Un saludo


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 7, 2011)

intento enviarte la imagen del circuito pero no me deja...

Este es el circuito, espero que lo entiendas...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 7, 2011)

Fototransistores no he utilizado nunca, pero si usas un fotodiodo, conecta el cátodo a VCC y en serie con él una resistencia de 100KOhm. La salida hacia el 7414 la tomas entre los dos.
Un saludo

Por cierto, que led usas? uno infrarojo funcionará mejor, ya que los fotodiodos son mas sensibles a esa longitud de onda.
De todas maneras, la resistencia de 47 Ohm es demasiado baja para mi gusto, podrías quemar el led, ponle una de 180 o 220 Ohms.


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 7, 2011)

uso un led infrarrojo y como soportan 150 mA decidí colocarle esa resistencia para aprovechar al máximo su brillo... y en el diagrama coloqué un fototransistor porque no encontré la imagen del fotodiodo que es lo que realmente tengo...

No entendí bien lo de la resistencia...

quieres que conecte el catodo a vcc y una resistencia de 100k en serie entre el anodo y gnd?? y luego el pulso hacia el schmit entre el anodo y la resistencia??


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 7, 2011)

Efectivamente, así lo he conectado yo en prácticas y me ha funcionado perfectamente.


----------



## JBGN (Abr 7, 2011)

Entonces puedo decir que con un fotodiodo nada mas tendría q conectarlo de la misma forma que tengo el fototransistor (cuidando la polarización), o como esta en la imagen q pusiste y este al ser activado por el láser me dara el nivel alto para activar el contador??? Si no estoy en lo correcto me avisan!!!!  
Gracias por la ayuda!!!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 7, 2011)

Me paso una vez que armando una grua robotica los sensores opticos se activaban por culpa de la luz del local donde estabamos (enciende y apaga a 60 Hz) no sera eso parte del problema?

Intenta apagando la luz del cuarto donde estes y revisa si el contador sigue saltando...


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 11, 2011)

Bueno muchachos, voy a probar, me dijeron que trate con un comparador operacional... Justamente tengo el integrado LM741 asi que voy a intentar... Cuando lo termine, subo el circuito para que lo aprovechen... Muchas Gracias a todos por igual...


----------



## JBGN (Abr 11, 2011)

Saludos !! 
Mi proyecto ya esta terminado, gracias a sus respuestas, al final el sensor lo realice con una fotoresistecia, a la cual le puse un cilindro oscuro para que me diera el valor de voltaje que ocupaba, y los brincos del contador lo arregle con un monoestable. 
Nuevamente muchísimas gracias!!!!


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 27, 2011)

buenas buenas

Primero que nada quiero agradecer la ayuda de todos y segundo informarles que por fin pude hacer funcionar el contador.
Con el tema de cuadrar la onda (obtener 1 o 0) usé un lm358 que es un comparador de voltaje y asi resulto de maravilla.
La activación por pulsos se realiza mediante un led IR y un fotodiodo y también funciona al pelo.
El mayor problema que tenía era que saltaba el contador en vez de ir de uno en uno y también tenía problemas con los bits de acarreo pero después de buscar y buscar, solucioné el problema colocándole un capacitor  100 uF para evitar los ruidos (ya que la proto era un quilombo), realmente UNA BOLUDEZ!!!  
Bueno, todavía no termino de armar bien el circuíto para quemar la placa pero si a alguno le interesa tener el circuito, me avisa y con gusto lo comparto.

Saludos a todos y estoy a su disposición.


----------



## spymc (May 26, 2011)

hola,yo estoy haciendo el interferometro de michelson y necesito contar las franjas, estaba pensando en usar un fototransistor el pt331c y un 7414 para poder mandar la señal a un contador 0 - 9999, estaba pensando en usar el circuito de renzo1402 para la parte detectora y mi duda es la siguiente puedo usar la salida del 7414 a un 4026b y ponerlo en cascada con el siguiente 4026b o me recomiendan usar algun otro c¡ para el contador como el 7490, 74193 o 192, agradeceria su ayuda¡¡¡


----------

